# wyndham Flastaff Resort



## bbernece (Aug 2, 2022)

One bedroom/one bath.   9/11 to 9/18.  $700 for the week.


----------



## bbernece (Aug 5, 2022)

bbernece said:


> One bedroom/one bath.   9/11 to 9/18.  $700 for the week.


If interested, please private message me.   Thanks


----------



## bbernece (Aug 16, 2022)

bbernece said:


> One bedroom/one bath.   9/11 to 9/18.  $700 for the week.


Still available.    Now $600 for the week.


----------



## triciakelley (Aug 29, 2022)

bbernece said:


> One bedroom/one bath.   9/11 to 9/18.  $700 for the week.


Do you know if they take dogs?


----------



## triciakelley (Sep 1, 2022)

bbernece said:


> Still available.    Now $600 for the week.


Do you know if they take dogs?


----------



## bwilder (Sep 1, 2022)

they do not


----------



## triciakelley (Sep 2, 2022)

bwilder said:


> they do not


Thank you.


----------

